# Study on canine cancer vaccine



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Good morning folks 

I just saw this article regarding a study forma cancer vaccine. 

I know there are vets here and I was wondering if they had opinions on study participation. 

https://www.csuanimalcancercenter.org/vaccination-against-canine-cancer-study



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've been reading a lot of information about this Study and clinical trial. 

This article from CNN about the trial is interesting-

https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/21/health/cancer-vaccine-dog-trial/index.html


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I think the study started in July 2018 and owners have to live within 150 miles of one of the participating universities - UC Davis (California), University of Wisconsin, or Colorado State University. 

I'm an RN and don't know anything about veterinarian medicine but my first reaction is basically in agreement w/ this - "Critics of the concept say tumor cells are too genetically complex to be consistently thwarted by zeroing in on any one target." But that doesn't mean it might not be able to prevent some forms of cancer or reduce the rate and severity of progression.

If I lived close enough and the study was still open, I'd do a whole lot more research and I'd seriously consider enrolling Luna.

This is a really good article on the study: 

https://www.scientificamerican.com/...ncer-slated-for-testing-in-massive-dog-study/


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I've been reading a lot of information about this Study and clinical trial.
> 
> This article from CNN about the trial is interesting-
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/21/health/cancer-vaccine-dog-trial/index.html




Yes! That’s what I saw this morning and found the study. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

eeerrrmmm1 said:


> I think the study started in July 2018 and owners have to live within 150 miles of one of the participating universities - UC Davis (California), University of Wisconsin, or Colorado State University.
> 
> I'm an RN and don't know anything about veterinarian medicine but my first reaction is basically in agreement w/ this - "Critics of the concept say tumor cells are too genetically complex to be consistently thwarted by zeroing in on any one target." But that doesn't mean it might not be able to prevent some forms of cancer or reduce the rate and severity of progression.
> 
> ...




Yeah I’d not heard about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lilliam said:


> Yes! That’s what I saw this morning and found the study.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Over the last several years, there have been several articles about the possible link between Canine and Human cancers, the CNN article talks about this some. 

It would be great if the information and results from this Clinical Trial could help humans.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I think the study may still be enrolling participants. I hope they get a lot of Golden Retrievers. It would be so amazing if they saw a significant drop in hemangiosarcoma and other common cancers.


----------

